# Good puppy choice?



## Germanshepherdlover2507 (Jan 8, 2013)

So as some of you know I am planning on brining my new gsd puppy Rosco home next monday
Now that I've chosen him I want to know what you guys think about my chouse and whether you think it was good or bad.
He is a purebred SL (pretty sure american) gsd. The breeder that we got him from was reputable and breeding and showing his dogs for 20 years. I chose Rosco out of 1 other boy. The breeder recommended that we would go with the one I chose because he looked like a "better" puppy(didn't really know how to put it lol). Now I didn't just choose him because the breeder told me to but because he seemed much more interested in me than the other pup. He sat right beside me and let me pet him without any nipping at all! He just felt so right! The one thing I found a bit odd about him were his ankles. It almost looked like he had cow hocks but they were more I don't know...weird...anyway everything else about him seemed perfect to me. His temperament was very nice, he has a gaurentee on his hips and elbows and the breeder thought he was the best pick as well. Tell me if I forgot to mention something.
So what do you guys think? Did I choose well?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

can you post a pedigree?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Isn't it a bit late to ask for advice on your choice? 
And really, what does anyones opinion matter? Your gut instinct should be more valuable than any of our opinions on who you chose. 
Best wishes....hope Rosco lives a healthy happy life with you!


----------



## Germanshepherdlover2507 (Jan 8, 2013)

onyx'girl said:


> Isn't it a bit late to ask for advice on your choice?
> And really, what does anyones opinion matter? Your gut instinct should be more valuable than any of our opinions on who you chose.
> Best wishes....hope Rosco lives a healthy happy life with you!


thanks and ya I know it's a bit late but I still wanted to know all your opinions anyway


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with Jane, not enough info to know if you made a good choice, but it really shouldn't matter what we think, if you think you made a good choice than be happy with it and enjoy him


----------

